# cost of ving tsun/ wing chun austin



## ptrainer (May 1, 2011)

I've heard many great comments about Jeff Webb's teaching.  Do any of you have an idea of the monthly rate of his Austin school?  I understand the hows/whys of bringing someone in before talking price, but I would love to know general cost before I get too exited about the prospect of training  there.


----------



## geezer (May 1, 2011)

Check out his website below, then contact him ...email or give him a call. He's a friendly guy and easy to talk to. Then, definitely_ go and visit a class_. That's the only way to find out if it's the right place for you. Good luck in your search! 

http://www.nationalvt.com/


----------



## ptrainer (May 1, 2011)

Thank you Geezer, I definitely plan on doing those things.  Still hoping someone could give a general ballpark number for what most vt/wc schools in the southwest may be charging.  I've been in boxing gyms forthe last decade and know it will be more than that.  Being a dad w/kids in sports, i'm at the bottom of the list when it comes to training budgets!

thanks again.


----------



## geezer (May 1, 2011)

ptrainer said:


> Being a dad w/kids in sports, *I'm at the bottom of the list* when it comes to training budgets!


 
Ain't that the truth!!! I've got kids too. One at twelve and one that's fifteen. When it comes to sports, guitar lessons, even vacation plans for them... it's no problem. Dads definitely rate last! So I've already been campaigning for a couple of months to get "the Missus" to go along with my plans to fly out to Austin to train with Master Webb in July. It's a touchy subject. But it's a battle we husbands have to fight.

As far as going rates in Austin, I really don't know. There are several factors that come into play. Master Webb is a really top notch teacher of an art that is in high demand. Out here in Phoenix, to train at a good commercial gym under a top guy, especially in a high demand art like WC, BJJ, Muay Thai, etc. will cost you at least a hundred bucks a month. Sometimes a lot more. And the good schools aren't hurting for students. And with overhead and expenses what they are, the instructors are not getting rich. So that seems fair to me. So it boils down to this. If you really want it, you'll find a way. 

I also train with an eskrima instructor who's rate averages out to only $10.00 a class, but that's with no facilities, outside in a public park. And, did I mention that it's a 60 mile round trip drive for me to get there. If you figure in the cost of gas lately, that's another $12 for each class, or $88 a month total _to attend just once a week._ And I think it's a bargain! And my budget is really tight too. But then I've been doing MA since the 1970's. Like I said, it seems like most of those who were really hung up on the price of training dropped out pretty quick. Those of us who really want it find a way.


----------



## yak sao (May 1, 2011)

ptrainer said:


> Thank you Geezer, I definitely plan on doing those things. Still hoping someone could give a general ballpark number for what most vt/wc schools in the southwest may be charging. I've been in boxing gyms forthe last decade and know it will be more than that. *Being a dad w/kids in sports, i'm at the bottom of the list when it comes to training budgets!*
> 
> thanks again.


 

You just need to lay down the law and tell her that..........................................sorry I thought I heard my wife coming into the room, now where was I.

WT definitely is not cheap, but if you are able to work it out it will be well worth it.


----------

